
Ask HN: Document Templates for Consultants? - goingindi
Following the Ask HN on becoming a consultant I wonder if anyone has templates to link to or share? Contracts, proposal and Statement of Work are top of mind unless there are others as well?
======
jklein11
No document is as valuable as strong relationships.

